# Solved: Unable to connect to any wireless network



## kikkedmst (Aug 15, 2012)

I have an Acer Aspire 5570Z that is running Windows Vista with an Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter. The Windows installation is a brand new clean install with all drivers on the computer being the latest and greatest from their respective manufacturers. Now for my problem...

I am unable to connect to any wireless network using either the onboard wireless network card or an external USB wireless network adapter. When I scan for wireless networks my cpu will see them. I can then select whichever network I want to try and connect to but when I click the connect button it never takes me to the authentication screen to input the WEP key.

I have tried to manually enter the WEP and configure the network but then when I try to connect to the network it still tells me that Windows is unable to connect to the network. It gives me the option to diagnose connection or connect to another network but when I try diagnosing the connection it scans for a split second then it only gives me an option to go view available wireless networks. 

It is like my computer has lost the ability to authenticate a network connection. Has anyone ran across this problem before and do you know a fix? I'm looking for any ideas you can give me here as my daughter starts college in a couple of weeks and she really needs this computer.

Please help me if you can.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

there is an issue with vista and that adapter - see below

Just try with the internal adapter and the suggestions below - if they don't work - we can come back to the usb adapter and diagnose further

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Atheros Wireless Adapter - AR5007EG & AR5007*
Over the last couple of years we have been seeing a lot of problems with the above adapters, mainly concerning WPA and WPA2 encryption and mainly on windows Vista.
We have seen just a couple of issues on other windows operating system, windows XP and windows 7.

Windows XP:- A driver update has resolved the issue
Windows 7 :- No conclusive results for a fix

The wireless adapter gets an IP configuration, and shows as connected, but communication is non-existent or sporadic.

Log into the Router and *disable the wireless security *and see if you are now able to connect to the internet and surf OK. 
Please post back a reply here, and let us know if that works or does not work.
If you post back the make and *exact* model of the router - we can advise how to disable the wireless security

*Here are a number of possible solutions*

*--- 1) * In Device Manager right click on the wireless adapter and "update driver."

*--- 2) * Download and install the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site support section,

If you post a reply here with the Make and *EXACT* model of your PC, along with the windows version you are running. we will see if we can find a link to the driver and will post a reply with the link here.

*--- 3) * On one occasion re-setting the router back to factory default and re-configuring the router settings has resolved the issue

*--- 4) * The majority of members, have now used the drivers from the atheros driver site, which has resolved the issue.
- see below for direct links for windows vista and the link for all Atheros adapters and supported operating systems

*AR5007*
Vista 32 / 64 Bit
Direct link Drivers for Atheros AR5007 and Windows Vista 32 / 64 bit
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

*AR5007EG*
Vista 32 / 64 Bit
Direct link Drivers for Atheros AR5007EG and Windows Vista 32 / 64 bit
You only need to click on the green download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

*Drivers for the other windows operating system*
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-drivers.php
You need to look down the page for your particular adapter model and then look across the columns to find your windows version.
Now click on the  blue tick mark  in the column under your windows version.
This will open another page for that particular adapter and that windows version.

Now click on the download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.

Please post a reply here , and keep us informed of the situation and how you finally resolved the issue.

To install the driver you will need to do the following

Extract the downloaded zip file into a folder on the PC
then

For Vista;
> Start Globe
> Control Panel
> System and maintenance
> Scroll down to *Device manager*
> network adaptors, click on the +  >
> Right click on the AR5007(EG) Adapter
> click on *Update Driver Software...*
> click on *Browse my computer for driver software*
> click on the Button *Browse...*
> Locate the folder you extracted the downloaded zip file to 
> Next
Click OK and Windows will install the driver for you.

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## kikkedmst (Aug 15, 2012)

The new link that you provided for the Atheros driver solved the problem! So awesome man! Thanks a million!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

